# Anyone else annoyed by adult "playfulness", such as dressing up for Halloween?



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

*Anyone else annoyed by adult "playfulness", such as dressing up for Halloween?*

I just cannot make myself do something like get dressed up for Halloween. It is so absolutely ridiculous. It's not funny. It's not cute. I also don't like it when people try to pressure me to do it. Seems like almost every year someone is having one of these stupid parties and asking me to come and dress up. It's fucking stupid, and I refuse to do it. Anyone else like this? Who just sees this type of adult playfulness as totally cringeworthy and superfluous? And I'm not some killjoy who is serious all the time either. I like to party and joke around, but this stuff is just obnoxious. It's how dull people unwind. They dress up like a jackass once a year and think that compensates for them being dullards the rest of the year. Same kind of asses that actually get excited at that ball dropping on New Years.

:dry:


----------



## ethicsGradient (Sep 10, 2013)

http://personalitycafe.com/general-psychology/162831-people-vampires.html

then take off your costume! Halloween is a month away you manpire!

:laughing:


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I just cannot make myself do something like get dressed up for Halloween. It is so absolutely ridiculous. It's not funny. It's not cute. I also don't like it when people try to pressure me to do it. Seems like almost every year someone is having one of these stupid parties and asking me to come and dress up. It's fucking stupid, and I refuse to do it. Anyone else like this? Who just sees this type of adult playfulness as totally cringeworthy and superfluous? And I'm not some killjoy who is serious all the time either. I like to party and joke around, but this stuff is just obnoxious. It's how dull people unwind. They dress up like a jackass once a year and think that compensates for them being dullards the rest of the year. Same kind of asses that actually get excited at that ball dropping on New Years.
> 
> :dry:


Eh, I like to use it as a fun outlet for my creativity. Like last year I went as a Douche Bag, which entailed throwing on my partially obese grandfather's shorts, taping them with a myriad of lines that spelled out "SWAG" on the ass, did the same with a tank top shirt but instead used black tape.

A pair of Argh Kelly shades and an arm full of power wrist bracelets and I was prepared. Fun was had. _Message_ was sent.

Seriously though, I think you're thinking too much of it 
I can see how people who do it out of rote 'faddery' are grating to you, but I think most folks just do it to have a good time.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l don't really give a shit, but incidentally, l haven't dressed up for Halloween since l was 20.

l do find various behaviors ranging across the ''adult cuteness'' spectrum to be slightly repugnant.

l don't think most adults are aiming for cute as much as...fun?


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Ah yes, looks like we've found the Grinch of Halloween. You just gave me an idea for a story.


----------



## Jordanbaker (Sep 26, 2013)

ARE YOU KIDDING?! I dress up for the movie theaters! Of course I have several super young brothers and sisters, nieces and nephews, and cousins that I take with me. Last time we went to the wizard of oz we dressed as witches. Before that we went to mirror mirror and dressed like princesses. Let me tell you it isn't everyday that you get to say to the popcorn counter guy "Yes, I am a full grown woman and I am wearing a tutu, and I think that justifies me getting a free, large popcorn." (Didn't work by the way).
Actually for that matter, I don't even get dressed in the morning like a normal person. I wake up and ask myself "who am I today." And I dress accordingly. For example, Jack sparrow. Sounds like a boots, leggings, floppy hat, and eyeliner day!


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

lol at the grinch of halloween. i like that. and its not halloween i am against. I am all for handing out candy, and kids raising hell. I'm against adults hijacking the holiday in their stale manner.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

No, I really don't care. If it makes people happy there's no reason not to do it. Life is too short to tell yourself you're "too old" to do things.

Plus you can get more creative with your costume as an older person. This Halloween I am going as the Emergency Broadcast System. An old friend of mine once went for Halloween dressed in normal clothes, but holding a sign that said "Stripper on Strike."


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I love dressing up. Give me a box of props and costumes any time of the year and I'll end up dressed up. I say why not? My friends and I like to create our own costumes which can get pretty creative. We just have a party with decorations and food, everyone brings something and has a good time. I say there is no age limit on dressing up, though I think you should stop _trick-or-treating_ at 13. 
The one thing I don't care for with Halloween costumes is how every woman's costume for sale is supposed to be a "sexy" version of something. Sexy nurse, sexy cop, sexy witch, sexy Heinz ketchup bottle. I suppose that kind of attempt to be "cute" could be somewhat annoying.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

If you don't like to dress up, then don't. There's no requirement that I am aware of. If others dressing up "bothers" you, get away where you don't have to see it.

Some of us unexpectedly found great fun in dressing up, often because of having children.

FWIW, I stopped trick-or-treating at age 10. It was never about the candy (for me) anyway.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I love to wear costumes and not just for Halloween. 
I dress up on Halloween to give out candy to the kids. The kids are amused and entertained by the costumes. It's fun to make the kids happy. Their parents enjoy the costumes, too. And I love answering the door when the kids come! This year, I'm going to a Halloween party at a library that has an artist theme. That will be fun. Of course, I'll want to wear a costume, and yes, I will design my own.
It's fun to perform on stage, in plays and in operas... and wearing a costume is part of the fun.
There is no age limit on fun!


----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I just cannot make myself do something like get dressed up for Halloween. It is so absolutely ridiculous. It's not funny. It's not cute. I also don't like it when people try to pressure me to do it. Seems like almost every year someone is having one of these stupid parties and asking me to come and dress up. It's fucking stupid, and I refuse to do it. Anyone else like this? Who just sees this type of adult playfulness as totally cringeworthy and superfluous? And I'm not some killjoy who is serious all the time either. I like to party and joke around, but this stuff is just obnoxious. It's how dull people unwind. They dress up like a jackass once a year and think that compensates for them being dullards the rest of the year. Same kind of asses that actually get excited at that ball dropping on New Years.
> 
> :dry:


My 26 year old buddy donned a suit, shaved his head down the middle, grew a moustache and went as doctor Phil last year, that was pretty damn funny...if you can manage something like that anyone would have my praise.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> lol at the grinch of halloween. i like that. and its not halloween i am against. I am all for handing out candy, and kids raising hell. I'm against adults hijacking the holiday in their stale manner.


Dunno about you, but I look AWESOME in a gothic loli costume. :3 Other adults love to see my costumes and throw candy at me even though I'm in my 20s and 5'6" lol! Who's to say I should ruin their fun in getting to gaze upon my adorableness?


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

> Anyone else annoyed by adult "playfulness", such as dressing up for Halloween?


Not even a little bit. This seems like an odd thing to be annoyed about. Who gives a shit what other people do that doesn't actually impact you in any way except perhaps to offend your senses? :tongue:


In any case:






Sidebar: I wonder if perhaps this commercial gave me a developmental disorder. I distinctly remember saying that I never want to grow up because of this commercial. I wonder if I could get away with suing Toys R Us. It can't be any more ludicrous of an idea than the lady who sued McDonald's over hot coffee. FFS it definitely has to be more plausible than the claims of a former porn star about immunizations causing it.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned we're all wearing costumes when in public, so we should at least have fun even if its for once a year.

I don't participate in Halloween. But I do like adults dressing up, especially the incredibly cheesy ones, like couples dressing up as ketchup and mustard.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

John Coltrane said:


> My 26 year old buddy donned a suit, shaved his head down the middle, grew a moustache and went as doctor Phil last year, that was pretty damn funny...if you can manage something like that anyone would have my praise.


See, that totally isn't funny. And it's uncomfortable when unfunny people attempt humor. It's bad for everyone.


----------



## CindyLou (Jun 21, 2013)

...


----------



## CindyLou (Jun 21, 2013)

<------- I love costume parties!


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> See, that totally isn't funny. And it's uncomfortable when unfunny people attempt humor. It's bad for everyone.


What do you think is funny?


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

snail said:


> I find adult halloween parties enjoyable, usually because there are themes adults can get away with that children couldn't, or themes that use more sophisticated humor, references to interesting things children might not know about yet, etc.
> 
> It's a great time to be creative. I only wish it were socially acceptable to dress up in clever costumes all of the time.
> 
> ...


Wow your braver then me. I don't think I could let another person see me naked, its bad enough had to let drs. do it.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

dvnj22 said:


> Wow your braver then me. I don't think I could let another person see me naked, its bad enough had to let drs. do it.


I think it is weird that doctors make me wear a gown. Why would someone whose job it is to figure out if something is wrong with my body prevent himself/herself from looking at it. For all I know, the giant freckle on my right breast could be skin cancer, but no medical professional would ever see it unless I went in specifically to ask about it. 

As for nudism and bravery, I think it just takes getting used to. Being secure in my own skin is consistent with my belief that a person's appearance does not determine his/her worth. 

I will probably wear something for Halloween, just for fun, but I don't know what yet. When I don't have to worry about covering certain parts from view, my options aren't quite so limited. I saw some really great costumes last year that wouldn't have been possible at a party where people were trying to hide their bodies.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Nah, man. It's like I know when I see a guy in a wheelchair that he can't run fast. But it doesn't mean that a person I see not in a wheelchair can run fast. The initial impression tells me the guy in the wheelchair is not a fast runner, and the idiot who has a loud appearance is a dullard. It doesn't mean a person in jeans and a t shirt is deep, or deeper. It just means his idiocy is less blatant.
> 
> I'm not insecure at all. I'm not the one strutting around like a peacock. I don't want the attention they are striving for.


There might be a few people who can run fast in wheelchairs for strange reasons, but I'm willing to bet that there's *a lot more* people with loud appearances who have interesting lives/conversations. That much is a given, though your initial impression might not lead you _expect_ it of them. Even if most people are idiots, you should at least wait for people to prove you right before labeling them as such imo.

I don't think you're necessarily an insecure person either, I just think you're likening other people's motivations too much to your own. Different people have different sources for the same emotions because of different associations and experiences. Reading other people based on what drives *you* to behave in a certain way, tells more of you than it does of the motivations of other people.

From the example you offered of the guy continually changing his fashion for conversation and attention, and specifically terms like "strutting around like a peacock".. It sounds to me like you're polarizing outer eccentricity as something worse than what it actually is, because it's something you don't want to be. Which is fair enough, but you should acknowledge that it's simply your own preference - and more of a suspicion than an assumed-given (like the guy in the wheelchair not being a fast runner).

What of people who enjoy dressing up but don't necessarily enjoy much attention?
What of people who simply want to visually see a harmony between their appearance and their psychological sense of self?


----------



## CindyLou (Jun 21, 2013)

I wonder if the OP has or had someone in his life that was dull or a peacock type. Usually when we don't know a lot about someone and we try to fill the gaps, it is usually from experience that we fill those gaps.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

CindyLou said:


> I wonder if the OP has or had someone in his life that was dull or a peacock type. Usually when we don't know a lot about someone and we try to fill the gaps, it is usually from experience that we fill those gaps.


Has it ever occured to you that most people are about as deep as a puddle and figuring them out is about as difficult as punching in a few keys on a calculator? Seriously.. I mean we all try to act like that isn't true, but you know it is.. I am an intelligent person, I can figure out a simpleton. 

And I really dislike your av. Reese Witherspoon can be a beautiful woman but you mock her.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

fourtines said:


> Jesus H. Christ, INxJ much?





fourtines said:


> INFJ. You whisper to yourself that your rejection of inferior Se is somehow good for other people.
> 
> Also, you seem like you are extremely miserable. Just angry at life.


As an INFJ, I agree with everything you said except, INxJ/INFJ. I don't see this as being type specific.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> Has it ever occured to you that most people are about as deep as a puddle and figuring them out is about as difficult as punching in a few keys on a calculator?















-ZDD


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

No I think it's fine for adults to wear costumes. They've been having costume parties for centuries, probably thousands of years. Have you ever heard of Mardi Gras and Carnival?


----------



## CindyLou (Jun 21, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Has it ever occured to you that most people are about as deep as a puddle and figuring them out is about as difficult as punching in a few keys on a calculator? Seriously.. I mean we all try to act like that isn't true, but you know it is.. I am an intelligent person, I can figure out a simpleton.
> 
> And I really dislike your av. Reese Witherspoon can be a beautiful woman but you mock her.


Lol nice life.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l don't really give a shit, but incidentally, l haven't dressed up for Halloween since l was 20.
> 
> l do find various behaviors ranging across the ''adult cuteness'' spectrum to be slightly repugnant.
> 
> l don't think most adults are aiming for cute as much as...fun?


I think of it the same way. The cute part is for kids ... but fun for adults. And some costumes can be amazingly sexy. 

It could be that the OP is just too well grounded in reality. That's good in some ways, but, imagination is very important in life. It helps every now and then to be able to apply the rose colored glasses of fantasy. Just make sure its a choice and not a lifestyle locked in by an overly dreaming personality.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

CindyLou said:


> FearAndTrembling said:
> 
> 
> > And I really dislike your av. Reese Witherspoon can be a beautiful woman but you mock her.
> ...


I really like your avatar; it doesn't give me seizures.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

TreasureTower said:


> As an INFJ, I agree with everything you said except, INxJ/INFJ. I don't see this as being type specific.


I see an almost pathological rejection of Se here. 

I did mention that he also seems like a miserable, angry person as well.

And his manner of thinking is likely to keep him imprisoned in that joyless rage at other peoples reasonably innocent happiness.

I mean first he was just bitching about Halloween then he was criticizing people for trying to be funny, this goes way beyond a petty annoyance with slutty kitty costumes.


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

If adults don't have fun once in awhile they'll just grow bitter and old. There is nothing that says adults can't dress up and act ridiculous one night of the year. I'm not in favor of dressing up, only cause I rather being home watching horror movies and eating buffalo chicken pizza but anybody who does, well, have fun and don't do anything you'll regret or I will laugh at you.


----------



## plankton (Sep 28, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I just cannot make myself do something like get dressed up for Halloween. It is so absolutely ridiculous. It's not funny. It's not cute. I also don't like it when people try to pressure me to do it. Seems like almost every year someone is having one of these stupid parties and asking me to come and dress up. It's fucking stupid, and I refuse to do it. Anyone else like this? Who just sees this type of adult playfulness as totally cringeworthy and superfluous? And I'm not some killjoy who is serious all the time either. I like to party and joke around, but this stuff is just obnoxious. It's how dull people unwind. They dress up like a jackass once a year and think that compensates for them being dullards the rest of the year. Same kind of asses that actually get excited at that ball dropping on New Years.
> 
> :dry:


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't like going to Halloween parties, but sometimes I will dress up. Main reasons why are because the trick-or-treaters get excited to see someone greet them in costume and if I get the chance to scare them before I give them candy, it makes it fun for me. 

I also have a nephew who is 1 year old at the moment. This year, I actually plan to take him trick-or-treating and I think it'll be more fun for him if we all dress up with him. He's going to be a monkey so part of me wants to be a pirate (because some pirates have those little pet monkeys on their shoulders) or even the "man in the yellow hat" from Curious George. My brother is going as a banana (or so I hear...).


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> I really like your avatar; it doesn't give me seizures.


Awright guys. Let's wait for the jello to get here at least.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

dvnj22 said:


> I agree. All holidays in my opinion are dumb and don't get me started on birthdays ugh. But to be dressing up and your older then 10 is extremely sad. I do like that on Halloween they play horror movies. That's basically how I spend it. I also don't give candy ether. What kind of society supports their children begging for sweets?


Holidays dumb? What sad planet does everyone else live on? Granted, holidays should never include cooking for hours, but I like fun. And I like dressing up.... Do you guys have family problems or something, because I personally find being around all my family and friends to be rather enjoyable.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Arya said:


> Holidays dumb? What sad planet does everyone else live on? Granted, holidays should never include cooking for hours, but I like fun. And I like dressing up.... Do you guys have family problems or something, because I personally find being around all my family and friends to be rather enjoyable.


I don't celibrate holidays. And other then my sisters I do have family problems. I only have one friend so yeah. I mostly spend time alone.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

dvnj22 said:


> I don't celibrate holidays. And other then my sisters I do have family problems. I only have one friend so yeah. I mostly spend time alone.


Yeah, holidays wouldn't be all that great if you're celebrating all alone. That would be very lonely.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Arya said:


> Yeah, holidays wouldn't be all that great if you're celebrating all alone. That would be very lonely.


I just don't see the point of them. I require a lot of down time. I feel exhausted everyday. I don't have the luxury of having fun, I'm just not trying to kill myself everyday. Maybe I shouldn't mock you guys who celibrate but idk its just weird to me. It's something I'll have to work on.


----------

